# New Models??????



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I just pulled up into service today with my 745 and dropped it off. My brother had picked me up in our new 750. But the thing is is that some chineese huy had the curtosey to stop us in our vehicle and told us this "Heyyou know that you just purchased this car" I said yes so? "The new body styles are coming out in 2007" as soon as he told me that my bro just floored the car.... Is this true is the new body styles comming out for the 7 series??????? someone please tell me.... 

Thanks
-Pwned


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

pwned said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just pulled up into service today with my 745 and dropped it off. My brother had picked me up in our new 750. But the thing is is that some chineese huy had the curtosey to stop us in our vehicle and told us this "Heyyou know that you just purchased this car" I said yes so? "The new body styles are coming out in 2007" as soon as he told me that my bro just floored the car.... Is this true is the new body styles comming out for the 7 series??????? someone please tell me....
> 
> ...


 I can only say: TOTAL BS!!!

That won't happen so soon (the facelift was a "mid-model"-facelift so we wont see a new 7-series in the next 3 years).


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe in '08/'09 but not '07.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey,

Thank you you guys cuz this is my second bimmer so i would like to have the newest model out :eeps: when i pay over 80K.....

Thanks
-Pwned


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

pwned said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you you guys cuz this is my second bimmer so i would like to have the newest model out :eeps: when i pay over 80K.....
> 
> ...


 The current 7 was introduced as a MY 2002. That would make the next 7 series a MY 2009 (Sep. 2008), since they generally revamp series every 7 years. The guy was probably confusing things with the 2006 face-lifted series.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Alright*

Hey,

Thank u all...

-Pwned :rofl:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

in 1999 BMW had a face lift for its 7 series, in the 5th year of that generation, everybody thought that 2000 there was going to be a new model, then 2001, and BMW was late one year. I would say that there is a possibility that BMW will introduce a new model as early as a 2008 model in april 2007, especially since the new S class is coming, however they need to learn how well the S class was received, and they want to take their time with the new 7 as Lexus is coming with a hybrid LS500H with 500 horse power costing in the low 90s.
I would bet that BMW would wait this time till 2009. (introduction in 2008)

I am 100% sure that your friend is confused about the facelift, and 2006 model is next year for him.....


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*New 7 Series*



2006_750Li_ED said:


> in 1999 BMW had a face lift for its 7 series, in the 5th year of that generation, everybody thought that 2000 there was going to be a new model, then 2001, and BMW was late one year. I would say that there is a possibility that BMW will introduce a new model as early as a 2008 model in april 2007, especially since the new S class is coming, however they need to learn how well the S class was received, and they want to take their time with the new 7 as Lexus is coming with a hybrid LS500H with 500 horse power costing in the low 90s.
> I would bet that BMW would wait this time till 2009. (introduction in 2008)
> 
> I am 100% sure that your friend is confused about the facelift, and 2006 model is next year for him.....


 If we observe the trend here the original E23 7 series (1978-1987) lasted for 9 years. The model after that called the E32 (1988-1994) lasted for 6 years. The recent model (95-2001) the E38 lasted for 6 years too! The facelifts that 2006_750Li_ED is referring too is in line with BMW's trend. Like he mentioned the E38 got a facelift in there 5th year of production (1999). The E65 got theres in 5th year of production (2006) too!

Now one may speculate that the last model will be a 2008 from the current 7 series line-up. However there is a possibility that in order to compete with the flamboyant New S-Class, BMW may have to play a different set of cards to maintain market share! 
They may even release there model in Fall of 2007, after having the new S class being present in the market for a year and a half. This is because even though the new BMW 7 series would have been launched as a 2009 model (sometime in 2008) sometimes things do not always perform as scheduled, because of exhilirating german market forces.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

bimmer7 said:


> If we observe the trend here the original E23 7 series (1978-1987) lasted for 9 years. The model after that called the E32 (1988-1994) lasted for 6 years. The recent model (95-2001) the E38 lasted for 6 years too! The facelifts that 2006_750Li_ED is referring too is in line with BMW's trend.


Not to quibble too much, but the way I count it the E32 and E38 both lasted for seven model years. Chances are about even that the E65/66 will also last seven years and that the new 7er will be released as an '09 sometime in '08. It is far more likely that it would come out before this rather than after.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

Thank u guys for all of your replies... :rofl:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

E32 (1988-1994) lasted for 6 years. The recent model (95-2001) the E38 lasted for 6 years too!
1988-1994 are inclusive years and are 7 production models, and so is 1995-2001. do the math.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> E32 (1988-1994) lasted for 6 years. The recent model (95-2001) the E38 lasted for 6 years too!
> 1988-1994 are inclusive years and are 7 production models, and so is 1995-2001. do the math.


 My math says seven, not six years. E32 introduced as MY 1988 late 1987, until it was replaced late 1994. E38 introduced as a MY 1995 in late 1994, until it was replaced late 2001.

That's seven years for each, give or take a few months.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> E32 (1988-1994) lasted for 6 years. The recent model (95-2001) the E38 lasted for 6 years too!
> 1988-1994 are inclusive years and are 7 production models, and so is 1995-2001. do the math.


I suspect that we are getting into a semantic rather than arithmetic disagreement that could be clearly resolved if we had starting months. For the sake of discussion, if we assume that a model year's model is introduced the preceding September the situation can be clarified: E38: 
Starting Date / Model Year / Running Total
Sep 94 / 1995 / 1
/ 1996 / 2
/ 1997 / 3
/ 1998 / 4
/ 1999 / 5
/ 2000 / 6
/ 2001 / 7
E65/66
Sep 01 / 2002 / 1

From Sep of 94 to Sep of 01 is seven years and included seven model years.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

The bottom line is how many year models they made regardless of how ling these models lasted. BMW and Mercedes usually have 7 production years for each model with some rare exceptions.
for the current 7 series
year 1 2002
year 2 2003
year 3 2004
year 4 2005
year 5 2006 (current)
year 6 2007
year 7 2008

Next body is expected to be a 2009 model to come out perhaps as early as April 2008, which is about 2 1/2 years from now. Do not expect this to be any other way.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

All of this speculation is great...but one thing I hope is that BMW will actually take its time on the next generation 7...$80K is too step a price for us to become BMW's beta testers ala 2002 models...


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

The reason I bought the 2006 750 Li is because I did not want to wait for the ne S class and get a 2002 745 with a MB badge, if it took BMW 5 years to get it together, and they still did not in my opinion, I find it hard to believe that Mercedes will do it right from the get go, unless they figured out what BMW did wrong.
On the other hand, I am sure that BMW on their next car, will redesign all the problematic issues from the getgo, and abandon the Bangle contravercial look. I refused to own the first current 7 series because I just did not like the shape of the trunk, only after 4 years of seeing it all over it grew on me, and the small face lift did the trick for me, the engine upgrade made it a no brainer.

The new 2009 7 series should be a much better lookin, less contravecial shape, with some kind of energy saving technology like hydrogen or hybrid engine options.
I would not want to own the current 7 series in 2008, it would depreciate significantly.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> The reason I bought the 2006 750 Li is because I did not want to wait for the ne S class and get a 2002 745 with a MB badge, if it took BMW 5 years to get it together, and they still did not in my opinion, I find it hard to believe that Mercedes will do it right from the get go, unless they figured out what BMW did wrong.
> On the other hand, I am sure that BMW on their next car, will redesign all the problematic issues from the getgo, and abandon the Bangle contravercial look. I refused to own the first current 7 series because I just did not like the shape of the trunk, only after 4 years of seeing it all over it grew on me, and the small face lift did the trick for me, the engine upgrade made it a no brainer.
> 
> The new 2009 7 series should be a much better lookin, less contravecial shape, with some kind of energy saving technology like hydrogen or hybrid engine options.
> I would not want to own the current 7 series in 2008, it would depreciate significantly.


Long Live the E38's :thumbup:

I agree with you on this one ED . . . the new S-Class is reminiscence of the '02 745i.

I mean you are soo right about the depreciation factor. . .and I sort of already see it happening with the 745i's at least here in Canada....

There are a few 745i's 2002 models in the range of $CAD 50-52K with around 55K Miles (85-89KM's) on them selling on autotrader. . .I mean thats really cheap compared to 2001 740i's that are still selling around $CAD 40K with a little lower mileage (around 40-45K Miles)
I mean some people are just looking forward to the new 2009 models or will be looking to consider the 2006 750Li or in my case keep the E38. . . :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

djlfp said:


> I suspect that we are getting into a semantic rather than arithmetic disagreement that could be clearly resolved if we had starting months. For the sake of discussion, if we assume that a model year's model is introduced the preceding September the situation can be clarified: E38:
> Starting Date / Model Year / Running Total
> Sep 94 / 1995 / 1
> / 1996 / 2
> ...


The E65/E66 came out in Febuary Or March of 2002 and we got ours in April, but I see what you are trying to say.


----------

